
Google Is Going Through a Rough Transition - luu
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-is-going-through-a-rough-transition-and-there-is-some-pessimism-inside-the-company-2014-12
======
shalbert
Who knows, maybe this rough period is just prelude to a big boom from their
products they're always getting press on. Either way, I love Google and,
almost certainly always will

